# Granite Island Overhang with no support HELP!!!!



## mdlbldrmatt135 (May 31, 2006)

Yeppers.......... it'll crack or break... with no support.............


----------



## 97catintenn (Sep 29, 2007)

Even if the overhang were only 12"s, I would still add wooden brackets. Don't risk losing your granite.

Go buy a set you like and hand them to the builder. This site has a couple of good lookings, also look at other cabinet shops for options.

http://tylermorriswoodworking.com/Wood_Shelves.cfm


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Where did he ever find a granite fabricator that would even install that much unsupported overhang?:laughing: Ten inches max in my opinion. Follow earlier suggestion,and get some type of brackets or corbels under there.


----------



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

I have seen around 12" I did not mesure... It may have been more and that counter was plenty strong. Seen the guys kids sit on it without ever cracking it. But it was also one hell of a thick slab


----------



## 97catintenn (Sep 29, 2007)

If babybear posts pictures of the over hang, then we can all say that we have seen granite with a 16" overhang.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

robertcdf said:


> I have seen around 12" I did not mesure... It may have been more and that counter was plenty strong. Seen the guys kids sit on it without ever cracking it. But it was also one hell of a thick slab


Twelve is doable with the full 3cm slabs that most of the stone suppliers in my area are using now, but i still plan on some support because you never know what the grain in the particular slab will be, and a eak vein in the wrong place an be disasterous.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

I have done overhangs with 1/4" x 1" steel strap set into a groove that I route into the plywood sub-top....I drill and countersink holes in the steel then screw it to the plywood from the top side, before the granite goes in. I suppose there is a slim possibility that this was done in your case and you don't know. It is invisible after the install, which is the reason I did it.


----------



## donny01709 (Oct 8, 2007)

how do I go about replacing a damaged floor joist


----------



## donny01709 (Oct 8, 2007)

donny01709 said:


> how do I go about replacing a damaged floor joist


----------



## donny01709 (Oct 8, 2007)

Multiple Offensive quotes deleted.


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

Quote deleted


----------

